# dog height



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

please post a picture of your gsd and list their, height, weight, and gender.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/88824-height-growth-chart.html


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

This is Frank at about a year and a half, he's 2 now but his height and weight are the same 29 inches and 83 pounds


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Franksmom said:


> This is Frank at about a year and a half, he's 2 now but his height and weight are the same 29 inches and 83 pounds


Oops time flies he's just under a year old there.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry is 30 inches at the shoulder, weighs 80 pounds, and is male. We're working on gaining weight and muscle tone. I'd like to see him at about 90 pounds. Right now you can count his ribs by looking at him and his spine and hip bones stick out.

We've met a couple of other German Shepherds out on walks and he is huge compared to them.


He had been with us about week in this picture. I feel like he's got a bit more muscle now, but has only put on a couple of pounds. He had gained 5 pounds, but lost it after losing his appetite while on medicine for an ear infection. He's finally eating well again.


----------



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

so my pup is female and is 21 inches. when i look at pictures of other german shepherds 22 inches tall they look aton bigger. Elsa looks pretty tall but not that long, do they become longer later. i remember elsa's mom who was 22 inches and she seemed alot bigger. how long is the average 22 inch german shepherd.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Male, 18 months old, 26 inches tall 85-87 lbs.


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

Grizzly is a 5 month old male. He is 25" at the wither and weighs around 60lbs.!!!!!!!
Do you guys think he is a little to tall for his age?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Female, 1 years old, 62 pounds(ish) and 27 inches tall. I am noticing her starting to fill out a little bit, but she is still tall and lean.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Leyna, 2 year old female, a smidge under 23 inches at 62lbs.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hades, 17 weeks, male, 19 1/2 inches, 37lbs.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Zappa, passed away in January at 11 years, 27 1/2 in, 73lbs.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Gretchen (female of course lol) is 5 months old, 20" tall and weighs 43-44lb.


----------

